# Ordered iPad from Apple.ca - how long does it really take to get here?



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I ordered a 32GB wifi/3G iPad this morning from Apple.ca and the order # says it won't be here until between the 24th - 31st (one to two weeks) from now. 

From those who ordered online ... what was the real delivery time frame? I'm not trying to be impatient but no store within driving distance of me had any 32GB with 3G in stock (lots of 16GB wifi and both of the 64GB models).


----------



## bbuddy21 (Jul 7, 2010)

It takes as long as they say on their website. It literally is being made for you and then being shipped from China to your door. I was shocked that it took that long, I figured they'd have thousands of these things sitting in a warehouse waiting to be shipped but it's hot out of the oven.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

They are totally sold out of iPads at the Eaton's Centre Apple Store, Best Buy and Future Shop at Young and Dundas Square. It's a hot item! I actually think it's because of the iPhone 4 being sold out!? Sounds strange but hear me out. I know three people who went to try and get an iPhone 4 and when they were denied after waiting for hours they couldn't bare to leave empty handed so they bought an iPad.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

All, I can say is WOW to Apple ... checked my order this morning and it went from 7 - 14 days to delivery on Friday this week and direct from China too.

Kudos to Apple

Now all I have to figure out is do I want a case or a skin ...


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Depends if you want bulk or not. Even the Apple case adds a little bit of bulk to it. I prefer the look and feel of a skin. I opted to go with an invisible shield, eliminates the slippery feel of the iPad and cuts down on the glare a bit. My iphone also has a skin. If you're worried about dropping it or travel a lot with it, where it gets tossed around a lot, a case might be a better fit for you.

I really love my iPad, in fact so does my wife (have to get her one when iPad2 comes out). Strangely enough the iPhone4 makes it seem a little slow.


----------



## canada eh (Dec 8, 2009)

I was able to get a 16gb wifi at the rideau centre no problems


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

canada eh said:


> I was able to get a 16gb wifi at the rideau centre no problems


I wanted a 32GB wifi with 3G, nobody had these.

Anyways, it arrived this morning. I haven't had a chance to play with it yet but delivery was much faster than anticipated.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*Depends on wether you ordered through the education store*

I ordered mine though our department IT guy, who gets the educational discount for us, back on July 13th.

It's been over 6 weeks and it still isn't here


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

You can get ED discounts on iPads? Odd. Ed store does not show this.


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

bryanc said:


> I ordered mine though our department IT guy, who gets the educational discount for us, back on July 13th.
> 
> It's been over 6 weeks and it still isn't here


You sir are more patient than I. Hope the discount is worth the wait!


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

bryanc: All things being equal, you *should* get it this week:

iPad - iPad WiFi - iPad WiFi + 3G - Apple Store (Canada)

(Assuming that all things are equal. Otherwise, I'd say your order got lost somehow and a call is in order).


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

lang said:


> Simon: All things being equal, you *should* get it this week:
> 
> iPad - iPad WiFi - iPad WiFi + 3G - Apple Store (Canada)
> 
> (Assuming that all things are equal. Otherwise, I'd say your order got lost somehow and a call is in order).


I got it on the 20th and posted ... still haven't quite figured out how it's going to work best for me yet but having fun playing with it




simon said:


> I wanted a 32GB wifi with 3G, nobody had these.
> 
> Anyways, it arrived this morning. I haven't had a chance to play with it yet but delivery was much faster than anticipated.


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

simon said:


> I got it on the 20th and posted ... still haven't quite figured out how it's going to work best for me yet but having fun playing with it


Sorry - message was intended for BryanC. My bad.


----------

